# itouch non reconnu par itunes



## mus (4 Janvier 2010)

mon ipod touch 8 go n'est pas reconnu par itunes   quand je le connecte sur mon mac book. Par contre à la connexion c'est iphoto qui s'ouvre ?!


----------



## Macuserman (6 Janvier 2010)

Hello ! 

Oui, iPhoto c'est normal, mais désactivable si tu le souhaites.
Se recharge-t-il ? 

Voilà le tuto d'Apple lors de ces problèmes:
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ipodtouch/assistant/itunes/


----------



## mus (6 Janvier 2010)

l'ipd touch se recharge.j'ai essayé de redémarrer le et l'ipod, changer d'entrée usb, rien n'y fait. Pourtant itunes à jour. L'ipod est reconnu par itunes sur PC, il fonctionne correctement.
Comment le déconnecter d'iphoto ?
Merci


----------



## Macuserman (6 Janvier 2010)

Ouvre iPhoto.
Va dans Préférences.

Vérifies que "Le fait de connecter l'appareil ouvre" soit signifié comme chez moi:


----------



## mus (24 Janvier 2010)

salut macuserman,
dans mon iphoto la dernière fenêtre n'existe pas (mac os 10.4)
Nouveau problème, l'itouch ne sychronise plus sur le pc alors qu'il le faisait avant. En le synchronisant, au bout de qq secondes Itunes me dit qu'il doit fermer car il a rencontré un problème. Puis j'ai forcé itunes et j'ai téléchargé le 3.1.2 mais il n'a pu s'installer : erreur 0000000000000 ? mémoire "read" ????. J'ai rien compris !!!!
As-tu une idée, merci


----------



## Macuserman (24 Janvier 2010)

Ça c'est peut être parce que le Touch est formaté Mac.
Donc le jonglage entre les deux OS n'est pas aisé ! Essaie de le restaurer.


----------

